# Trunk releases don't work



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

So on the way home today, the right rear tail light went out. The instrument cluster worked exactly as it should (pretty cool by the way :thumbup: ). When I was checking the bulb, I couldn't get the trunk to release from the button near the dead pedal and hood release. I must have pressed it 20 times and nothing. So I got out and tried to open it from the button under the lip. And that didn't work either. I made sure that both doors were unlocked and tried it another 10 times and it just wouldn't open. The only way I could open it was through the button on the key. I just don't get it. Has anyone had this problem before?

Thrasherlife

P.S. it is an 01 330ci


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Have you used the Valet key in recent times???...... by locking your trunk with this key from the outside... The ONLY way you will further be able to open your trunk is by using the trunk button on your full feature key or by unlocking the trunk manually with the full function key.... by using the valet key to lock the trunk you dissable the inside trunk release button AND the trunk realease pad under the plate outside to prevent unwanted people from accessing anything but the engine start.:dunno:


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

THANKS :thumbup: . It worked. The car was at the dealership last saturday so they must have locked the trunk and forgotten to unlock it.

Thrasherlife


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

great to hear!:thumbup:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

you guys have an internal trunk release???

:jealous:


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *you guys have an internal trunk release???
> 
> :jealous: *


Yep... only on 330's I think.

Thrasherlife


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Thrasherlife said:


> *Yep... only on 330's I think.
> 
> Thrasherlife *


They're on all coupes too...


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

When you hit the trunk release on the key, does your trunk just pop open a little, or does it open all the way?

I can't recall if it was the BMW or the A4, but one of the salespersons were telling me that one of the nice things about the trunk is that it opens all the way when pressing the button. That way, if you have your arms full of groceries or stuff, you can drop it right in the open trunk.

-msp_guy


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *They're on all coupes too... *


It's on my '03 325xi as well...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *They're on all coupes too... *


All Tourings, too.

And no business with the valet key or anything. Only 3 lock cylinders on the ENTIRE car (ignition, driver door, glovebox).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

msp_guy said:


> *When you hit the trunk release on the key, does your trunk just pop open a little, or does it open all the way?
> 
> I can't recall if it was the BMW or the A4, but one of the salespersons were telling me that one of the nice things about the trunk is that it opens all the way when pressing the button. That way, if you have your arms full of groceries or stuff, you can drop it right in the open trunk.
> 
> -msp_guy *


Definitely not on a 3 or 5 series. I think the 7 w/ the automatic trunk opening option does this. I don't think the A4 does this-- I know the old Mercedes E class did this.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

robg said:


> *Definitely not on a 3 or 5 series. I think the 7 w/ the automatic trunk opening option does this. I don't think the A4 does this-- I know the old Mercedes E class did this. *


Saw some video of the new VW Phaeton that showed its trunk both opening completely and closing completely via remote. Looked really cool, but probably only useful when you don't want to work too hard to get the orange warning triangle out of the trunk when you car is stuck on the side of the road with a failed ignition coil pack.


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hmm.. Well, I know it was on one of the cars that I test drove.. Just can't remember which. I drove the 330 (bought), A4, Jag S-type, GS300, and GS35 sedan. 

It wasn't so much a motorized opening, but the air-compressed arms would push it open it once it was "popped". Nice feature, but not essential.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I have an internal trunk release on my 325i :dunno:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

jumpingmatt said:


> *a failed ignition coil pack. *


is this a common VW/Audi malfunction?
my sister's 2002 audi a4 just had to get the ignition coils or whatever replaced

(also the a4 trunk doesn't open fully at the press of a button)

i looked like an idiot at the airport when they were doing security checks... the guy asked me to open the trunk... and i couldn't figure out how...
i tried pushing the keyfob trunk button... but it doesn't work when your key is in the ignition
finally i remembered that i can hit the door unlock button and then manually open the trunk
:thumbdwn:


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *is this a common VW/Audi malfunction?
> my sister's 2002 audi a4 just had to get the ignition coils or whatever replaced
> *


Most Audi/VWs built in the last couple years have had to get the coil packs replaced, either when they failed or under recall, which just finally started. I think every one with the 1.8t, 2.8l vr6, and 3.0l v6 engines have to go in if they haven't had to already due to failure. Been kinda big news lately, sales are way down, lots of negative press surrounding the company's initial reaction and their lack of replacement parts.

Honestly, when I was shopping for my car a few months ago, that whole saga pretty much sealed the deal, though I am sure I would have gone with the bimmer anyway, I mean come on;-)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A friend of mine had to have 2 of his 4 packs replaced on 2 separate occasions. Then he ran into a VW tech while in line at a Subway or something, and poof, the other 2 were replaced. :eeps: 

It doesn't help that VW has been having some internal issues with some reorganization that had been done recently in their parts distribution channel.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *Have you used the Valet key in recent times???...... by locking your trunk with this key from the outside... The ONLY way you will further be able to open your trunk is by using the trunk button on your full feature key or by unlocking the trunk manually with the full function key.... by using the valet key to lock the trunk you dissable the inside trunk release button AND the trunk realease pad under the plate outside to prevent unwanted people from accessing anything but the engine start.:dunno: *


anyway to get the feature back? like if i used the valet key, then unlocked the trunk using the full key, it wouldn't turn the function back on? i only ask because i have no idea where my valet key is and my trunk release is off... btw, does anyone know what a replacement valet key will cost? i know the master keys run 130-150.... thanks


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

It is really too bad because if they could get their act together with all the electrical problems, they would have some really nice and competitive cars. My mom's 95 Passat had to have several window regulators, a resistor bank for the fan, and two sunroof motors replaced, and had to have a ton of work done looking into why the alarm would go off at random, even when disarmed. Eventually they just had to have it disconnected. But she put like 180K miles on it and the clutch and engine were still rock solid.

Of course it couldn't have bothered her too much, because she just replaced it with an 03 Passat. Had the coils replaced before it even left the lot.


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *anyway to get the feature back? like if i used the valet key, then unlocked the trunk using the full key, it wouldn't turn the function back on? i only ask because i have no idea where my valet key is and my trunk release is off... btw, does anyone know what a replacement valet key will cost? i know the master keys run 130-150.... thanks *


You can't use the Valet key to upen the trunk. If you tried to put it in, it wouldn't work. What they mean to say was, if you put your master key into the trunk lock and turn it all the way to the right (horizontal), the only way to open it is with the key fob, whereas when the lock is in the middle position (vertical), you can use the master key, button under trunk lip, or button inside of car (if you have one). Hope that clarifies it up a little.

Thrasherlife


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

all 3 series 2002 and newer have the trunk release regardless of 325/330 config. :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

msp_guy said:


> *When you hit the trunk release on the key, does your trunk just pop open a little, or does it open all the way?
> 
> I can't recall if it was the BMW or the A4, but one of the salespersons were telling me that one of the nice things about the trunk is that it opens all the way when pressing the button. That way, if you have your arms full of groceries or stuff, you can drop it right in the open trunk.*


That way, when it's raining, you can get everything in your trunk wet!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *That way, when it's raining, you can get everything in your trunk wet! *


I think it would get we regardless because even if the trun just popped open like ours and not all the way, you still have to lift it up and put the groceries in, so if the trunk opened all the way from pressing the button, it's quicker and less time for the groceries being in the rain :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *anyway to get the feature back? like if i used the valet key, then unlocked the trunk using the full key, it wouldn't turn the function back on? i only ask because i have no idea where my valet key is and my trunk release is off... btw, does anyone know what a replacement valet key will cost? i know the master keys run 130-150.... thanks *


*E46 VALET KEY 101*

The normal and valet keys differ in the depth of the lengthwise groove cut into both sides of the key. The glovebox and trunk lock mechanisms are designed such that they will mechanically only accept the standard key -- the valet key will not fit, so can not be used to mechanically unlock a locked glovebox or trunk.

The door and steering column lock cylinders are designed such that they can mechanically accept both the standard and valet keys for operation.

All E46 models include an electronic-actuated trunk release button in the driver floorwell near the mechanical hood release lever. On the trunk itself, there is also a release switch that electronically actuates the trunk release servo mechanism. The trunk lock can be be released either electronically via the cabin switch, the trunk-lid switch, the remote button on the standard key, the central locking switch on the center console, or mechanically via the lock cylinder. All E46 models have a means to disable the electronic servo-actuated unlocking of the trunk, which makes this location secure if a person has only the valet key.

_Coupe and Sedan Models_
Electronic unlocking is disabled by mechanically locking the trunk via the trunk lock cylinder using the standard key. The glovebox can also be locked this way, although it does not affect the electronic unlocking buttons.

_Convertible_
Because the convertible can be locked and "secured" with the top down, providing unsecured access to the passenger area, the locking protocol works a bit differently.

The glovebox has an actuating solenoid in the latch mechanism that locks the glovebox as part of the central locking system -- i.e., when the car is locked with the central locking button on the center console, the remote on the key, or directly with the key in the driver's door lock cylinder, the glovebox locks along with the doors and the trunk.

The trunk key cylinder serves only the function of mechanically unlocking the trunk -- it *does not* provide the disabling function for electronic unlocking via various buttons in the cabin.

Valet mode is acomplished by locking the glovebox mechanically via the standard key. This will lock the glovebox and disable any means of opening the trunk other than with the standard key trunk remote, or using the standard key to mechanically open the trunk via the lock cylinder. Therefore, if a person is in posession of only the valet key, they will be able to lock/unlock and start the car, but will not be able to gain access to the trunk or glovebox, making these storage locations secure.

In the description above, the plastic wallet key can be substituted for the valet key with the same effect (I think -- I haven't actually compared the three different keys, but I'm assuming the plastic key is cut the same way as the valet key given BMW's current (new) practice regarding the exclusion of the valet key from the product).


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *I think it would get we regardless because even if the trun just popped open like ours and not all the way, you still have to lift it up and put the groceries in, so if the trunk opened all the way from pressing the button, it's quicker and less time for the groceries being in the rain :thumbup: *


Nahhhhh... I've gotten pretty good at the control-the-trunk-lid-in-the-rain-and-slip-something-in-or-out-without-getting-it-wet twostep.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Now, after posting that primer on the sophisticated (complicated?) E46 locking system, I'll post my own Homer-DOH! experience with the system after I got the car.

Being the techno-toy geek that I am, I had already read the Owner's manual several times after downloading it before I even took delivery. So RTFM wasn't an excuse for my befuddlement at this locking stuff.

Suffice it to say that the MY01 manual is not written very clearly in quite a few places. Probably something lost in the translation from German to English, or having a bilingual German guy write the manual, or something like that. In any case, there are many places where complex technical features are not well explained or described. The central locking system is one of them.

As a result, I didn't get the subtle difference between convertibles and coupes/sedans when it comes to disabling the unlocking of the trunk and glovebox. In trying out this feature in my new car, I was frustrated that the trunk locking cylinder didn't seem to work the way described in the manual (in fact, it won't turn 90deg as it does on coupes/sedans -- glad I didn't force it out of frustration), so I concluded my system was defective.

Further, after reading the manual several times, I came to the conclusion over and over that I *must* mechanically lock the glovebox with the key to secure it if I had the top down. So, I did this at one point when I went in to the store or something leaving the top down, and then forgot to unlock it mechanically. Of course, I couldn't then open the trunk with the interior switch or the switch on the lid itself, and thought something was broken. Later, I unlocked the glovebox 'cause I needed to get something out of it, and everything started working again -- but my actuation was not close enough in time to my unlocking the glovebox to make the connection.

Well, this seemingly random working/not working behavior went on for a while -- perhaps a week or two, until I figured it out. Of course, once I got it, I went back and reread the manual, and lo and behold there it all was! However, it was obviously not very clear.

BMW needs to have an American write the US manual, not an English-speaking German (or even worse, simply translate the German version).


----------

